# (A) Dun Morogh - Freizeit- und Erwachsenengilde



## Delon (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Dun Morogh,

wir sind eine erwachsene Gemeinschaft von Spielerinnen und Spielern und haben uns zur Allianzgilde  "Exil"  zusammengeschlossen.   ( www.exil-gilde.de ) 
Unser Augenmerk liegt momentan hauptsächlich auf dem PvE-Spiel und auf Instanzbesuchen, einige Mitglieder sind aber auch im PvP aktiv.
Zur Zeit sind wir in u.a. Karazhan aktiv und wollen demnächst mal in Zul'Aman vorbeischauen. 

Unsere Spieler sind alle im oberen Levelbereich, was jedoch nicht heisst, das wir "Lowbies" generell negativ gegenüber eingestellt sind.
Das Spiel ist nicht unser "Lebenssinn" aber wir sind mit Freude bei der Sache und verzweifeln auch nicht, wenn mal etwas nicht sofort klappt.


Zur Verstärkung unserer Truppe suchen wir noch nette, reife, motivierte, teamorientierte, hilfsbereite liebe Leute die, wie wir, den Spaß in den Vordergrund stellen und WOW nicht zu verbissen sehen. Wir stehen alle "mit beiden Beinen" im Leben und sind keine "Raidgilde"

Ein Forum, eine Homepage und ein TS Server sind vorhanden, mitbringen müsst Ihr nur Euren geistige Reife ( was für uns "erwachsen" heisst ;-) und Freude an einer Gemeinschaft die für einander da ist. 
Es gibt keine Zwänge, und Entscheidungen die die Gilde betreffen, werden gemeinsam gefällt.


Obwohl wir eine recht kleine aber familiäre Gilde sind, in der jeder die gleichen Rechte hat, kommen auch wir nicht ohne ein paar Regeln und "To do's" aus, daher was wir unter Anderem nicht wollen:

- Auch wenn man nicht immer Zeit hat, was verständlich ist, da Privates immer vorgeht, brauchen wir doch eine gewisse Kontinuität. Wenn Ihr nur einen "Twinkparkplatz" sucht, seht bitte dringend von einer Bewerbung ab.
- Eine Gilde sollte nach unserer Meinung primär ein Zweckbündnis sein um Ziele leicht und mit Spaß zu verfolgen. 
So etwas kann man nur in Gemeinschaft erreichen, deshalb ist Exil für Solospieler eher ungeeignet. Bitte bedenkt dies, falls Ihr Euch für eine Mitgliedschaft bei Exil interessiert.


Fazit: Wenn Ihr relativ regelmässig online seid und Ihr fernab von "Epicgeilheit" ein entspanntes Spielerlebnis sucht, seid Ihr bei uns richtig.


Sollten wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, schreibt doch ein paar Worte in unser Bewerbungsforum (http://64687.rapidforum.com/) und  wir melden uns - würde uns freuen.

Ansprechpartner ingame sind Horatio, Dragodan (Tamura) und Delon


Viele Grüße
Die Spieler von "Exil"


----------



## Gamerhenne (12. Februar 2008)

ich bin zwar kein Spieler auf Eurem Server, aber ich muss sagen: Top ! Klingt super und die HP ist äußerst einladend. Als älterer Gamer ist es immer wieder nett zu sehen, daß es auch abseits von Item-und Instanzenwahn geht. Die Idee mit der Klassenfahrt finde ich sehr löblich. Ich kenne das Problem als "middle low levler" *G* daß man in Gilden mit nahezu nur 70ern immer das Problem hat Anschluß zu finden oder auch nur jemanden, der seine Zeit opfert um bei irgendwas noobigem zu helfen ;oD


----------



## Delon (12. Februar 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein Spieler auf Eurem Server, aber ich muss sagen: Top ! Klingt super und die HP ist äußerst einladend. Als älterer Gamer ist es immer wieder nett zu sehen, daß es auch abseits von Item-und Instanzenwahn geht. Die Idee mit der Klassenfahrt finde ich sehr löblich. Ich kenne das Problem als "middle low levler" *G* daß man in Gilden mit nahezu nur 70ern immer das Problem hat Anschluß zu finden oder auch nur jemanden, der seine Zeit opfert um bei irgendwas noobigem zu helfen ;oD



Hallo Rinnan,
danke für Deine netten Worte - mal schauen was sich so ergibt.

Eventuell finden ja ein paar "verlorene Seelen" im Exil eine neue Heimat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Del


----------



## Delon (15. Februar 2008)

ich erlaube mir mal einen kleinen "push" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Suche ist noch aktuell...


----------



## Tanie (15. Februar 2008)

Delon schrieb:


> ich erlaube mir mal einen kleinen "push"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Och manno,das klingt genau nach dem was ich suche,nur leider bin ich Hordler.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es denn keine Hordengilde die auch solch eine Einstellung hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thef (15. Februar 2008)

Tanie schrieb:


> Och manno,das klingt genau nach dem was ich suche,nur leider bin ich Hordler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, die gibt es ..... auf Baelgun, guck mal meinen Fred

Ich finde Freizeit und Erwachsenengilde eine geniale Idee und mir gefällt Euer Angebot sehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas sollte es viel mehr geben! Wünsche Euch viel Spass und Erfolg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thef


----------



## Delon (16. Februar 2008)

Thef schrieb:


> Doch, die gibt es ..... auf Baelgun, guck mal meinen Fred
> 
> Ich finde Freizeit und Erwachsenengilde eine geniale Idee und mir gefällt Euer Angebot sehr!
> 
> ...



lieben Dank auch an Dich Thef - für Eure Gilde ebenfalls viel Spaß, Erfolg und ne Menge neue Member.
Also "for the Horde" in dem Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delon (19. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Delon (21. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Delon (27. Februar 2008)

und nen /push

Wir nehmen noch entspannte Leute auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delon (3. März 2008)

Vielen Dank für die netten Bewerbungen bisher und willkommen im Exil.

Suche ist noch aktuell - wir freuen uns weiter über Feedback und Interesse an einer netten, entspannten Gemeinschaft.

Grüße
Del


----------



## Bxbaxter (5. März 2008)

@ Tanie,

es gibt so eine Gilde.
Wir sind im Durchschnitt 25 Jahre alt und Itemgeilheit wird klein geschrieben.Dafür gemeinschaftliche Hilfe beim Lvl'n und bei Instanzgängen groß.
Schau mal hier http://nightmare-gilde.wow-hosting.de/


----------

